# son ...



## phenomeus (20. August 2001)

also son **** ... ich will nicht böse werden gegen die admins und gegen die leute die dieses board aufgestellt haben.. aber in letzter zeit kackt dieses board bei mir ab!

dauern fehler ... nicht meine schuld.. immer vom board aus ... fehler in der zeile, fehler in dieser zeile!

kann es sein dass diese fehler immer nur bei mir aufkommen (vorallem in der letzten zeit) oder kommen die auch bei anderen usern vor? 

das mal n fehler kommt ist nix neues ... aber die dinger häufen sich und dass ist zum " :[ " werden...

also @ admins&co nicht angegriffen fühlen
hoffe das wird repariert ...

phen


----------



## Atti (20. August 2001)

c´est la vie

bekomme auch hin und wieder fehler. es gibt schlimmeres.


----------

